# Silly question re Olympic sj team



## ecrozier (23 June 2012)

I know nothing about it - when do they make the announcement?! Or have they done so already?


----------



## louisem (23 June 2012)

After Aachen I would guess


----------



## ecrozier (23 June 2012)

Thanks Louise, hoped someone knowledgeable would be online


----------



## teapot (23 June 2012)

There's a list of horses & riders submitted to the FEI including the British sj riders on a thread I started earlier today


----------



## louisem (23 June 2012)

teapot said:



			There's a list of horses & riders submitted to the FEI including the British sj riders on a thread I started earlier today 

Click to expand...

http://www.fei.org/sites/default/fi...ation Nominated Entries COCs 20 June 2012.pdf

Showjumpers are in pink.....


----------



## teapot (23 June 2012)

That's the one


----------



## ecrozier (23 June 2012)

Just watching hickstead on sky and announcement is 2nd July  thanks for link tho, must say I hope tripple x makes the team, and big star looked super impressive today!


----------



## xxlindeyxx (23 June 2012)

Rob hoesktra said the team will be announced next tuesday .


----------



## Jump2It (24 June 2012)

triple x is guaranteed along with either big star or probably carlo for nick...will be interesting to see who get the other two


----------



## TarrSteps (24 June 2012)

There are no guarantees! Look at the eventing teams.


----------

